# eth0 not loading up

## vkaul11

I have this issue that the system rebooted but did not load up eth0

 I am trying to get back eth0. It was there in my rc-update show default but it did not load up on reboot

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-923310-start-0.html Trying to use this to fix this mess up.

 Basically my /etc/runlevels/sysinit shows udev in red 

rc-update show sysinit does not show udev

rc-update add udev sysinit  says service 'udev' does not exist.

And grep 'CONFIG_DEVTMPFS' /usr/src/linux/.config  gives  CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set.

----------

## Kobboi

I don't immediately see the relevance of udev. 

Does the device exist? What is the output of ifconfig -a ?

----------

## vkaul11

 *Kobboi wrote:*   

> I don't immediately see the relevance of udev. 
> 
> Does the device exist? What is the output of ifconfig -a ?

 

ifconfig -s  gave me:

lface         MTU         RX-OK     TxOK      Flag

lo           16436           8             8         LRU

ifconfig gave me:

lo: flags=73<UP,Lookback, running> mtu 16436

inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0 

RX_packet=8

RX_errors=0

TX_packet=8

TX_erros-0

I am not at my office right now, so I don't have the output of ifconfig -a

----------

## vkaul11

 *vkaul11 wrote:*   

>  *Kobboi wrote:*   I don't immediately see the relevance of udev. 
> 
> Does the device exist? What is the output of ifconfig -a ? 
> 
> ifconfig -s  gave me:
> ...

 

ifconfig -a gave me:

lo: flags=73<UP,Loopback, running> mtu 16436

inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0

RX_packet=8 bytes 632 (632.0 B)

RX_errors=0

TX_packet=8 bytes 632 (632.0 B)

TX_erros-0

Any ideas on how to get eth0 in now?

----------

## khayyam

vkaul11 ...

I suspect you did an update of baselayout/udev ... and on reboot /run is expected to be mounted as devtmpfs, /run is used by both udev and openrc and so I imagine this may not work as expected without CONFIG_DEVTMPFS.

```
% rc-config list sysinit

Init scripts to be started by runlevel sysinit

  devfs                     

  dmesg                     

  udev
```

HTH & best ...

khay

----------

## Kobboi

AFAIK, when ifconfig -a does not show eth0, there simply is no eth0. You could check /proc/sys/class/net if you have /proc mounted. 

What I am guessing is that you are running a different kernel but forgot to add support for your network card, or you added the driver but it fails to correctly communicate with the card (seen that before) and therefore does not create the device.

----------

## chithanh

There may be some problem with your kernel. Check that a driver is in use:

```
# lspci -k
```

Also you can see whether there are error messages in dmesg:

```
# dmesg | grep eth
```

----------

## vkaul11

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> vkaul11 ...
> 
> I suspect you did an update of baselayout/udev ... and on reboot /run is expected to be mounted as devtmpfs, /run is used by both udev and openrc and so I imagine this may not work as expected without CONFIG_DEVTMPFS.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes so when I do rc-config list sysinit

devfs

dmesg

is there but no udev. What should I do now to mount as devtmpfs?

----------

## vkaul11

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> There may be some problem with your kernel. Check that a driver is in use:
> 
> ```
> # lspci -k
> ```
> ...

 

I have entries under Host bridge, PCI bridge, USB controller, Communication controller and Ethernet controller.

It is hard for me to copy the entire file here precisely because I have no internet connection.

I see a Kerner driver in use: pcieport for PCI bridge and Kernel driver in use:ehci_hcd for USB controller.

Under Ethernet controller I see

Intel Corporation 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04), Subsystem: ASUSTek Computer Inc. P8P67 Deluxe Motherboard

Kernel Modules: e1000e

I don't see any mention of the driver.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also you can see whether there are error messages in dmesg:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ACPI Error: Method parse/execuation failed [\_SB_.PCIO.SATO.SPTO._GTF](N?ode ffff 88042c877c18), AE_NOT_FOUNd (20120111/psparse-536)

----------

## vkaul11

 *Kobboi wrote:*   

> AFAIK, when ifconfig -a does not show eth0, there simply is no eth0. You could check /proc/sys/class/net if you have /proc mounted. 
> 
> What I am guessing is that you are running a different kernel but forgot to add support for your network card, or you added the driver but it fails to correctly communicate with the card (seen that before) and therefore does not create the device.

 

There is a /proc/sys/net  there. How do I check if it is mounted?

----------

## chithanh

So the e1000e module is possibly not loaded. Is it shown in lsmod? Does modprobing it lead to error messages (in shell/dmesg)?

----------

## vkaul11

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> So the e1000e module is possibly not loaded. Is it shown in lsmod? Does modprobing it lead to error messages (in shell/dmesg)?

 

e1000 is there in lsmod.  How do I modprobe it? I hope there is no problem like https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-766715-start-0.htmlLast edited by vkaul11 on Mon Jul 23, 2012 1:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vkaul11

Another question, can I load the external USB right now and copy the .txt files from this machine? That way it will easier for me to send the outputs to you guys.

----------

## khayyam

 *vkaul11 wrote:*   

> grep 'CONFIG_DEVTMPFS' /usr/src/linux/.config gives CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set

 

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> I suspect you did an update of baselayout/udev ... and on reboot /run is expected to be mounted as devtmpfs, /run is used by both udev and openrc and so I imagine this may not work as expected without CONFIG_DEVTMPFS.

 

 *vkaul11 wrote:*   

> What should I do now to mount as devtmpfs?

 

vkaul11 ... start by enabling CONFIG_DEVTMPFS in the kernel ... that should have been obvious from the above. There is no other action that needs to be taken, /run will be mounted as part of the boot process.

Why udev is not in the sysinit runlevel, I can't say ... but it should be. If you have updated baselayout/openrc/udev then make sure you have run etc-update/dispatch-conf and merged in config changes, not doing so will effect the boot process.

best ... khay

----------

## vkaul11

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *vkaul11 wrote:*   grep 'CONFIG_DEVTMPFS' /usr/src/linux/.config gives CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set 
> 
>  *khayyam wrote:*   I suspect you did an update of baselayout/udev ... and on reboot /run is expected to be mounted as devtmpfs, /run is used by both udev and openrc and so I imagine this may not work as expected without CONFIG_DEVTMPFS. 
> 
>  *vkaul11 wrote:*   What should I do now to mount as devtmpfs? 
> ...

 

From which file changes or command do I enable CONFIG_DEVTMPFS in the kernel?   http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-sparc.xml?part=1&chap=7  I saw this but should I have genkernel installed. Should I still use make menuconfig?

Secondly, do I merge config changes by rebuild command or is there any other way?

Finally, after doing all the steps, should I restart the system again?

----------

## chithanh

 *vkaul11 wrote:*   

> e1000 is there in lsmod.

 Don't confuse e1000 and e1000e, they are for different hardware.

As long as lspci -k shows no kernel driver in use for the card, it cannot work.

----------

## khayyam

 *vkaul11 wrote:*   

> From which file changes or command do I enable CONFIG_DEVTMPFS in the kernel? [...] Should I still use make menuconfig?

 

vkaul11 ... yes, 'make menuconfig', I had assumed you would be somewhat familiar with the kernel build process.

```
# cd /usr/src/

# ln -sf linux-{version} linux

# cd linux

# make menuconfig

# make

# make modules_install

# mount /boot

# cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-{version}
```

 *vkaul11 wrote:*   

> Secondly, do I merge config changes by rebuild command or is there any other way?

 

I'm not sure what you mean by "rebuild command". When you --update a package (via emerge) config files in /etc are updated, but the old files are not over-written, you have to use either 'etc-update' or 'dispatch-conf' to merge in the changes. This is particularly important for packages like 'openrc', 'baselayout', 'udev', and others, as changes to these config files will effect the boot process. 

 *vkaul11 wrote:*   

> Finally, after doing all the steps, should I restart the system again?

 

Yes, as you have made changes to the kernel and boot scripts (assumeably), these changes won't come into effect until reboot.

best ... khay

----------

## vkaul11

[quote="khayyam"] *vkaul11 wrote:*   

> From which file changes or command do I enable CONFIG_DEVTMPFS in the kernel? [...] Should I still use make menuconfig?

 

vkaul11 ... yes, 'make menuconfig', I had assumed you would be somewhat familiar with the kernel build process.

make menuconfig is giving me the error make: ** No rule to make target 'menuconfig'. Stop

----------

## vkaul11

[quote="vkaul11"][quote="khayyam"] *vkaul11 wrote:*   

> From which file changes or command do I enable CONFIG_DEVTMPFS in the kernel? [...] Should I still use make menuconfig?

 

vkaul11 ... yes, 'make menuconfig', I had assumed you would be somewhat familiar with the kernel build process.

make menuconfig is giving me the error make: ** No rule to make target 'menuconfig'. 

I had installed genkernel before. Any idea why this error is coming?

----------

## pidsley

 *vkaul11 wrote:*   

> From which file changes or command do I enable CONFIG_DEVTMPFS in the kernel? [...] Should I still use make menuconfig?

 

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> yes, 'make menuconfig', I had assumed you would be somewhat familiar with the kernel build process.

 

 *vkaul11 wrote:*   

> make menuconfig is giving me the error make: ** No rule to make target 'menuconfig'. 
> 
> I had installed genkernel before. Any idea why this error is coming?

 

What folder are you in when you run "make menuconfig"? You should be in /usr/src/linux, and that folder should have a symbolic link to the kernel version you are trying to build.

Follow all the steps khayyam gave you, and note that you must be root when you run them:

```
# cd /usr/src/ 

# ln -sf linux-{version} linux 

# cd linux 

# make menuconfig 

# make 

# make modules_install 

# mount /boot 

# cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-{version}

```

----------

## vkaul11

Hey guys,

I did insmod /lib64/ ../e1000e.ko file and now eth0 is restored.

However, I  still  my /etc/runlevels/sysinit shows udev in red

rc-update show sysinit does not show udev

rc-update add udev sysinit says service 'udev' does not exist.

I had installed genkernel before. Is my genkernel not in place anymore? Should I reemerge and set up genkernel?

----------

## khayyam

 *vkaul11 wrote:*   

> rc-update add udev sysinit says service 'udev' does not exist.

 

vkaul11 ... rc-update operates on the files in /etc/init.d ... that command should be successful, unless of couse there is no 'udev' init script in /etc/init.d. Note:

```
# rc-update add udev sysinit

 * rc-update: udev already installed in runlevel `sysinit'; skipping
```

So, something is wrong, what that is is not easy for me to guess from the information provided, however re-emergeing udev should provide you with /etc/init.d/udev .. so I would do that.

Now, I'm inclined to think that without udev in sysinit you will not be able to boot properly (as certain things like mounting disks may fail without it) so, I'm further inclined to think that your not giving us the full details (like perhaps if your booting off an install CD) ... but all of this is speculation and I can't tell what has gone wrong for you not to have udev in runlevel sysinit or why you are missing /etc/init.d/udev. 

 *vkaul11 wrote:*   

> I had installed genkernel before. Is my genkernel not in place anymore? Should I reemerge and set up genkernel?

 

What is "your genkernel"? ... and why are you asking this when the information required for you to add CONFIG_DEVTMPFS has been provided above.

best ... khay

----------

